# ray wings



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello,
I feed my dogs raw for over twenty years. Now, because of allergies, I have to feed fish. At the moment, I feed cod and sole (raw) as there is also HU factor. I feed fish for two months straight and then switch to rabbits for two months in order not to trigger more allergies. 
I just discovered yummy wings of ray. They don't have bones and price attractive as well.

Had anyone have any experience feeding rays to their dogs? Or is there any read on this topic?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The benefits of feeding fish is really for the omega3's. I don't know if a ray is considered oily. Never heard about it. 

What else do you feed as far as proteins go?


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for replying naturalfeddogs!

Fish is as valid source of protein as meat and poultry. The only thing it will be lacking are amino acids that will have to be supplemented.

I am very limited in my choices due to the allergies, food sensitivities and HU.

My question is not "fish or no fish?" It is - how safe ray wings are for the dogs? And if they are safe - then raw or cooked?
There are number of fish species that can be fed to the dogs raw, then others only cooked and then there are fish that is not safe for dogs at all. I never read anything about rays. Henceforth is my question.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, I really don't know about the ray wings. Maybe someone else who knows about that will chime in. I don't feed any fish at all, because I have no access to quality oily types. I give fish oil as a supplement. There are way to many other much more nutritious proteins to feed for me.

So is all you feed just fish and poultry?


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

One of my BRTs eats raw beef and veggies.
Another one is on rotating schedule - two months fish, egg whites omelette and veggies; and another two months - rabbit and veggies.
I supplement with Mega C Plus, vitamin E, bee pollen, ground flax seed and coconut oil.
BRT that eats beef also gets fish oil and Glucosamine.
I used to supplement with Hokamix but stopped because of escalating allergies. 
As treats, I give dehydrated sweet potato and dehydrated duck feet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unless I am just misunderstanding what you are saying, it seems like you need more variety in proteins, and change them up more often. Just beef and veggies alone isn't enough. Even with what supplements you are giving I think you are still missing a lot. If you feed a wide variety of different proteins, including a considerable amount of red meats and organs, you don't need to supplement at all. Raw meat/bones/organs in variety supply all you need.


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. When I said "beef", I meant meat/organ/bones. Of course, everything raw.

The other one - just fish or meat and bones. Can't have organ meats because of the marker HU/HU.


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Unless I am just misunderstanding what you are saying, it seems like you need more variety in proteins, and change them up more often.


Changing more often will not do the trick. If you want to try to avoid allergic reaction in the dog that prone to allergies, you have to rotate protein every two months.


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

naturalfeddogs said:


> If you feed a wide variety of different proteins, including a considerable amount of red meats and organs, you don't need to supplement at all.


Sorry, but I have different opinion on supplementing.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Not arguing but why would you rotate less often to prevent allergies? I would think that if rotating is preventing triggering allergies, that rotating more often would be more effective. I'm not trying to question the way you feed your pup, but trying to understand the "why" of it.


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

Celt said:


> Not arguing but why would you rotate less often to prevent allergies? I would think that if rotating is preventing triggering allergies, that rotating more often would be more effective. I'm not trying to question the way you feed your pup, but trying to understand the "why" of it.


You can't 100% prevent allergies. But one of the research papers that I've read mentioned that you can try to do so by rotating proteins every two months. There was a rational behind it, but I don't remember particularities.
Anyway, I am not fond of changes in the dogs' ration. Digestive system needs time to adjust and start producing enzymes needed for the specific food.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I strongly disagree with your whole logic. I'm sorry.


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I strongly disagree with your whole logic. I'm sorry.


You have all the rights to do so, and I respect your opinion. Even though, I have no idea what is behind your disagreement.


Anyhow, my question was just about ray wings. I don't know how it got into the discussion about how I feed my dogs


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't feed large ocean fish. The biggest I do is herring. I think you're talking about stingray, which is a large sea creature, and I would be very concerned about the mercury levels. I suppose it depends on where they come from.

Their nutritional profile looks pretty good, and I don't know how bony they are when fed to dogs, but like red meat they have a lot more phosphorus than calcium and if you're not adding calcium that's a problem. Stringrays Calories (168Cal/200g) and Nutrition Facts - Calorie Slism


----------



## Anfisa (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you xellil! I thought about mercury level too. My big concern is a purine level, and I wasn't able to find this information anywhere. 
There are no bones in stingray wings, only cartilage.

The dog in question doesn't eat red meat, currently on sole and gets 30mg of Calcium (and 25 mg of Phosphorus) with her multis. Forgot to mention - dog is 92 lbs.

Anyhow, it looks like my theory about her last allergy was incorrect, and we will be able to go back to chicken and rabbit.


----------

